# sfottò



## Schenker

Hola. ¿Qué significa esta palabra? Gracias.
El contexto:

*Ancelotti sullo striscione
"Molto razzista, non sfottò"*
Il tecnico del Milan interviene dopo che Mancini aveva definito la scritta anti-Napoli un semplice sfottò.


----------



## infinite sadness

Presa in giro.


----------



## irene.acler

Pero, es el pretérito indefinido del verbo "sfottere", no? Nunca oí este tiempo verbal con este verbo!


----------



## housecameron

Sfottò es un sustantivo


----------



## quirinus

Sfottò è passato remoto (pretérito perfecto) del verbo 'sfottere' (prendere in giro; cat. enfotre-se'n)


----------



## housecameron

Ciao quirinus e benvenuto/a 

Mi spiace, ma sfottò è un sostantivo.
Qui trovi la definizione del dizionario De Mauro.

Qui invece trovi la coniugazione del verbo sfottere.
Il passato remoto sarebbe:
io sfottei
...
egli *sfotté*
ecc.


----------



## quirinus

Hai assolutamente ragione, caro housecameron. Sai, a quest'ora della notte non si sa più cosa si dice. Grazie!


----------



## Schenker

Gracias por todo lo que han escrito hasta el momento, pero todavía no tengo idea qué significa "sfottò"...

No entiendo las respuestas en italiano que me dan. Por lo que agradecería si alguien me pudiera responder en español.

Adios.


----------



## housecameron

No conozco el término apropiado, pero _sfottò _es algo como una _zumba _(broma o burla sin mala intención) o _burla_ (palabras con que se ridiculiza a personas).
En este artículo se dice que Ancelotti no considera la pancarta (¿Se dice así?) una burla, sino un insulto racista.
Ciao


----------



## Schenker

housecameron said:


> No conozco el término apropiado, pero _sfottò _es algo como una _zumba _(broma o burla sin mala intención) o _burla_ (palabras con que se ridiculiza a personas).
> En este artículo se dice que Ancelotti no considera la pancarta (¿Se dice así?) una burla, sino un insulto racista.
> Ciao


 
Ok, muchas gracias por la respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## irene.acler

Aiuto!!! No sabía que "sfottò" es un sustantivo..La verdad es que como verbo no me sonaba muy bien, pero era lo único que me venía a la mente!!


----------



## quirinus

Sfottò (relacionado directamente con el verbo 'sfottere') significa 'tomadura de pelo', 'burla', 'mofa'...


----------



## Cristina.

Para los chilenos, tomada de pelo, hueveo, leseo, chuleteo.


----------



## Schenker

Cristina. said:


> Para los chilenos, tomada de pelo, hueveo, leseo, chuleteo.


 
No son equivalentes esos términos, en el sentido de que las palabras que pusiste son muy coloquiales y algunas incluso son groserías.

Burla y mofa queda bien.

Gracias a todos de nuevo.

Saludos.


----------

